# Work permit delayed



## Sheutijani (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello good peeps, i have been offered a Job by Gulf Contractor LLC and have signed my Ministry of Labour letter for 2 month ago and still never got my work permit. Pls any useful info of being delayed like that? Thanks for the concern in advance.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

2 months is not an excessive length of time especially when it includes Ramadan and Eid holiday.


----------



## Sheutijani (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks alot Alexdhabi, i just got a call from them now that next week is very sure. Hopefully inshaa Allah. Thanks


----------



## Sheutijani (Jun 1, 2017)

*Work permit Expectation*

Hello guys, can a work permit be delayed to release after being issued to the the company. Because last week, my agent called me that very sure i will get my visa this week and the week already passed and he's still telling me to wait again. Pls guys what do u think is going on like this?

Thanks for incoming response.


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

in the same boat!
had MOL signed and now awaiting Work Permit with Eid around the corner!
its gonna be a long wait it seems!!!

so frustrating - may decline the job offer if it drags


----------

